# Stretch and Burlington



## menu (May 9, 2012)

So I have a friend whos looking for a friend. The guys name is Stretch and his dogs name is burlington. he's an older guy and the dog looks like some sort of lab mix. reddish color. hes got a big beard. Ill post a pic. he was last heard from in texas.


----------



## menu (May 9, 2012)

hit me up on here if ya'll know anything


----------

